# Messed up on FM3



## nomad19 (Apr 23, 2012)

So after reading info on the web, I THOUGHT I was suppose to fill out the online application then go to my local Mexican Consulate to finish the paperwork. Apparently the online application is ONLY for getting your FM3 in actual mexico. 

Is there any way to cancel my online application? A time frame of a month or something that it cancels itself?

As of right now they told me I can NOT get an FM3 in the states since I started the online application. 

Which now means I am most likely going to have to pay some hefty taxes to take my desktop and other things that I had purchased when I cross the border


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You started an application by mistake ... no big deal. Head for the border, get a tourst visa and apply for an FM3 when you get settled. Tell them at the border you have a 4-5 month rental and the things you are bringing are what you need for the visit.

BTW there is no "menaje de casa" which used to allow free importation of your wordly goods. Just state your condition and if there is a small fee -- pay it. Just bring nothing new in the box.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

sparks said:


> You started an application by mistake ... no big deal. Head for the border, get a tourst visa and apply for an FM3 when you get settled. Tell them at the border you have a 4-5 month rental and the things you are bringing are what you need for the visit.
> 
> BTW there is no "menaje de casa" which used to allow free importation of your wordly goods. Just state your condition and if there is a small fee -- pay it. Just bring nothing new in the box.


Well there is no "Menaje de casa" unless one of you is a Mexican National. My husband is Mexican and we are bringing our list to the consulate this week or next at the latest. He can go once with no duty. ha ha The trick is that I had to pack everything and then unpack what we're still using so I have a collection of empty boxes with lists on the sides....


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

terrybahena said:


> Well there is no "Menaje de casa" unless one of you is a Mexican National. My husband is Mexican and we are bringing our list to the consulate this week or next at the latest. He can go once with no duty. ha ha The trick is that I had to pack everything and then unpack what we're still using so I have a collection of empty boxes with lists on the sides....


There is even if you're not a Mexican national. However, the cost to submit it can easily be more than the price you'd pay if you just payed the 16% of the declared value in taxes (hint - cheap garage sale prices).


----------



## nomad19 (Apr 23, 2012)

kazslo said:


> There is even if you're not a Mexican national. However, the cost to submit it can easily be more than the price you'd pay if you just payed the 16% of the declared value in taxes (hint - cheap garage sale prices).


I had thought I had read somewhere, that with your FM3, you get up to $3000 worth of stuff to bring over without any duty fees. A one time thing, has to be done within 6 months of getting your FM3.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

nomad19 said:


> I had thought I had read somewhere, that with your FM3, you get up to $3000 worth of stuff to bring over without any duty fees. A one time thing, has to be done within 6 months of getting your FM3.


I haven't ever heard of that, but you do have the option of a menaje de casa, a one-time deal, that you can import everything duty free. But you have to pay a fee to have the menaje processed.

If you travel during operativo paisano times, your duty-free exemption increases to $300 per-person from the normal exemption of $50 when crossing by land. Any additional amount is taxed at 16%. BUT - unless it is clear you are trying to import goods for commercial purposes, they'll take your word on the values. 

When I crossed in November, I had a nice list of all items in each box prepared. They weren't interested in it and handed me a form to fill out to list general items and current cost. Something like "used television" $50, "tools" $150. Then at the end he asked me about how much I think everything is worth in total, he subtracted $600 from that number (2 of us traveling) and assessed 16% tax on the rest. Turned out to be cheaper than if I tried to get a menaje at the consulate for $127. The nice paper I made of what each box contained did come in handy, as the aduana officer asked to see certain items and I was able to quickly find them.

On your other issue - no problem that you already filled out the form on the internet. Just fill it out again when you get to mexico. The first time I applied for a FM3, I filled out only part of the form not knowing what info to include, then they sent me home to refill it, then I had a typo, and made another form. No big deal, just make sure you bring the most current/correct paper with you to immigration.


----------



## nomad19 (Apr 23, 2012)

kazslo said:


> I haven't ever heard of that, but you do have the option of a menaje de casa, a one-time deal, that you can import everything duty free. But you have to pay a fee to have the menaje processed.
> 
> If you travel during operativo paisano times, your duty-free exemption increases to $300 per-person from the normal exemption of $50 when crossing by land. Any additional amount is taxed at 16%. BUT - unless it is clear you are trying to import goods for commercial purposes, they'll take your word on the values.
> 
> ...


Well ill be crossing by air, moving down to Cozumel, decided it would be easier to just sell most of my stuff. However my computer and a few other things are not so easy to replace in Cozumel, that and some stuff that I had bought for my motorcycle. I was just mainly worried about getting got with some crazy duty fees. But most the stuff I can claim as reasonable personal items, so maybe only $1000 worth of duty items with 'garage sale' pricing.


----------



## nomad19 (Apr 23, 2012)

Found it, on yucalandia site

" According to the General Rules on Matters of Foreign Trade for 2008 that were published officially in the Mexican federal official gazette on April 30, 2008, passengers who come into the country by land, air, or sea may import up to US$3,000 in merchandise without having to use the services of a customs broker and without paying an overall tax rate of 15 percent. "

course that was back in 2008, so maybe a lot has changed...not a big deal i guess though.


----------

